# colour of urine during bad IBS?!



## Readster (May 6, 2004)

Hi there,Just a quick question if anyone can help.When i'm having a particularly bad time with my IBS i seem to have very dark urine - anyone else have this? I have been taking a medication for trapped wind called Alticite Plus - could this be the cause?? I'm just a bit concerned, although it does seem to coincide with the medication.Thanks ever so much,Natalie


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

If you are having a lot of D, you can easily get dehydrated. Dehydration will cause dark urine because the urine is not diluted. Try drinking a LOT of water when you are having an attack and see if that helps.It is also possible for the meds to change the urine color. I've never heard of the one you are taking. Could you stop it for a day or two and see if that makes a difference as well?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

If you are having a lot of D, you can easily get dehydrated. Dehydration will cause dark urine because the urine is not diluted. Try drinking a LOT of water when you are having an attack and see if that helps.It is also possible for the meds to change the urine color. I've never heard of the one you are taking. Could you stop it for a day or two and see if that makes a difference as well?


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Depending on what you mean by "dark" urine, it could be an indication of liver / gall bladder abnormalities.Dark yellow or even orange urine may indicate dehydration but dark, like diluted coffee or tea or cola could indicate that you are having gall bladder or liver problems. If it looks like this, I would mention it to your doctor and maybe he may want you to do some blood tests or something. Just some thoughts......Laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Depending on what you mean by "dark" urine, it could be an indication of liver / gall bladder abnormalities.Dark yellow or even orange urine may indicate dehydration but dark, like diluted coffee or tea or cola could indicate that you are having gall bladder or liver problems. If it looks like this, I would mention it to your doctor and maybe he may want you to do some blood tests or something. Just some thoughts......Laurie


----------

